# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Tiger salamanders

## Hilizanne

I bought a massive amount of tiger salamanders from a person trying to sell them as bait. They are juveniles and adults. I love salamanders and was just trying to "rescue" these from being put on a hook or otherwise abused. But now I find myself with hoards of these cool things. I need help getting rid of them. I am advertising locally for use as pets without much interest. Does anyone know what type of location I should release them in, or anyone knowledgeable who would want them? They are barred tiger salamanders. I am in the Texas panhandle.

I am still awaiting approval on Caudata.org so I could post this question there. I really need to do something soon. I am unable to care for them all. I think there are around 80.

Any help is appreciated.

----------

joshua123

----------


## Xavier

DO NOT RELEASE THEM! They can introduce foreign pathogens on the native population, and kill all the native salamanders and newts, quite possibly the anurans and reptiles as well. I could take some off your hands if you like

----------


## Hilizanne

> DO NOT RELEASE THEM! They can introduce foreign pathogens on the native population, and kill all the native salamanders and newts, quite possibly the anurans and reptiles as well. I could take some off your hands if you like


 But they are native--the people I bought them from are just catching them in a stream near their house. They are about 50 miles from here. Do you think the pathogens would vary that much? I certainly don't want to cause a problem. I have no problem giving them away, but am not keen on shipping. I already have a job.

----------


## Xavier

Have you feed them yet? Have you given them water for your other animals? If you have done anything to otherwise care for them except for soil and hides and such I would be wary about letting them go. It could have unseen bacteria and fungi that could wipe out a population

----------


## Xavier

Also, do you have any photos of them?

----------


## Hilizanne

> Have you feed them yet? Have you given them water for your other animals? If you have done anything to otherwise care for them except for soil and hides and such I would be wary about letting them go. It could have unseen bacteria and fungi that could wipe out a population


They were only in water. No soil. And I did not feed them. But I did put them in a branch of the same river from which they were harvested, on private property. I also gave about 50 away. There were more than I thought--about 140-150 total. I'm sorry I didn't post sooner. I really wanted to get rid of them quickly. There was really no way to take care of them. I kept 3. 

I have never in my life seen such a thing. It has been exceptionally rainy here. I am sure the people are still selling them as bait but I won't look again. I can't handle it. They are asking 50 cents each. If anyone is interested I can give you their contact info.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

